# Puppy vaccines...at what point will she be fully protected?



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

Bell is going to the vet for her first DHLPP tomorrow. She is 8 weeks old right now. I understand she will need two more spaced out at 12 and 16 weeks of age. At what point is she protected and it will be safe to go around other dogs?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She will need her full series of vaccines, so probably around 4 months old once she has had her full series, this is just to be on the safe side.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes, I wouldn't take her around other dogs until she is fully vaccinated.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree. No public areas where there were potentially other dogs until fully vaccinated. Better safe than sorry in my opinion. I'd never risk it, especially with nasty Parvo.


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

My puppy got her DHLPP from the breeder at 8 weeks. Had it been my choice, it would only have been Parvo & Distemper. I took her for another (Parvo & Distemper ONLY) at 12 weeks. I would never repeat DHLPP or do any other combo, personally. At 16 weeks, I did a vaccine titre. She was immune, so a third shot would have been unnecessary. Dogs do not all need 3 puppy vaccines. MOST DO NOT! Most dogs are immune from the second shot, and MANY the first. If I were to do it again, I'd hold off on the 12 week shot and titre at 16 weeks, ideally avoiding both second and third traditional shots.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I started typing and realized I was repeating everything Jayar said. Well said!! Just get what you need not what the vet say you need. I wanted to add my first chi Gino had to be put to sleep just before his second bday from autoimmune disease he got from his "recommended annual vaccines."


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Zorana, we suspect the puppy's immune issues (Juvenile Cellulitis) were from a reaction to her vaccines, now that we have done more research. :-(

Thankfully, she's getting so much better! She has scar tissue on the ducts in both eyes so her tears don't drain properly. It will be a surgery, once her prednisone is done. She'll be on prednisone for another couple of months. All because of vaccines.

(Unconfirmed that it is because of vaccines, but from our research it seems to be either suspected vaccine related or hereditary... And the breeder has been breeding for over a decade, owned/personally knew my puppy's parents, grand parents, and great grandparents. She carefully tracks all the litters, so knows our pup's brothers, sisters, cousins, aunts, uncles... No immune issues throughout the whole family tree. She was SHOCKED to hear what we were going through with our girl. So I will have to attribute it to vaccine, given the timing of onset)


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have taken my babies to 'puppy school' after their 1st vaccine. Never heard of a puppy that got sick with going to puppy school as long as they had their 1st. Then of course if you want to titer them, that's up to you. It was cheaper just to go ahead and give the third. NO lepto at all.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayar said:


> Zorana, we suspect the puppy's immune issues (Juvenile Cellulitis) were from a reaction to her vaccines, now that we have done more research. :-(
> 
> Thankfully, she's getting so much better! She has scar tissue on the ducts in both eyes so her tears don't drain properly. It will be a surgery, once her prednisone is done. She'll be on prednisone for another couple of months. All because of vaccines.
> 
> (Unconfirmed that it is because of vaccines, but from our research it seems to be either suspected vaccine related or hereditary... And the breeder has been breeding for over a decade, owned/personally knew my puppy's parents, grand parents, and great grandparents. She carefully tracks all the litters, so knows our pup's brothers, sisters, cousins, aunts, uncles... No immune issues throughout the whole family tree. She was SHOCKED to hear what we were going through with our girl. So I will have to attribute it to vaccine, given the timing of onset)


I'm so sorry to hear that, these side effects are so devastating! I hope her surgery goes well! Thank god her issues are treatable, hope she feels better soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

My pup got kennel cough from puppy class. I had not had her vac against it.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have personally heard of puppies getting sick at puppy class and/or sick with Parvo, etc...from being taken out and about to places like PetsMart or other heavily dog populated areas after the 2nd and 3rd vaccines. This is why IMO it is important to get the full series. I personally do not believe in the yearly booster and I titer every 3 yrs. There are also newer strains of Parvo that a fully vaccinated adult dog can get that the vaccines do not fight against. Not sure what the complete answer is as different people have different opinion so you have to pretty much do what you feel comforatable with.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I am well aware of parvo. It seems your damned if you take them to puppy class and damned if you don't. The 'socialization' period ends pretty much at 16 weeks, so if you wait???? There are so many unsocialized chihuahuas out there that I decided that I would take all of my dogs to puppy class. Several (rescues) were fully vaccinated, but the babies all had one vaccine 'in'. It seems to me, that a properly run puppy class with confirmation that ALL dogs have at least one vaccine done should be safe. I know that it is a gamble, but life is a gamble! JMO


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I socialized mine without a puppy class, I took them to family and friends homes where I knew the dogs were vaccinated as well as other places out and about that were not populated with dogs to socialize them with strangers, etc... I did training at home. I never ever pottied them at the vets office or anywhere else that was heavily dog populated and am a bit of a freak so I didnt even put them on the floors at the vets office.

ETA.... Parvo is horrible where I live. I just wanted to throw that out there ;-)


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

> ETA.... Parvo is horrible where I live. I just wanted to throw that out there


Distemper and Parvo are more prevalent in the south, but can be found anywhere. They are transmitted through contact with the feces of an infected animal. Pets that have been vaccinated against it shouldn't be a worry, just be concerned with areas that many dogs are using as a potty. It could even be in your own front yard!

Puppy classes are wonderful, I have taken every dog that has ever been in my care through classes and I'm a trainer!  I would allow pups to start my classes at 8 weeks after their first round of shots. I checked all dogs vaccination records before they could enter my training class room. No unvaccinated dogs were allowed in, ever, never ever. It would put my pups at risk. I always bleached my class floors at least once a week too, and would tell puppy owners not to let the pups walk around outside. Never had a problem. Most good training places are the same. Ask before you sign up for a class. 

My Aunt's 2 rescue pups had parvo and both survived. It was so terrible! Many dogs don't make it. They had to be hospitalized and quarantined, and missed the period of socialization. She has done tons of training since but both have serious issues with other dogs, children, strangers, loud noises, ect. They are big dogs and if anything happened to my Aunt they would have no where to go. Most likely they would be euthanized. 

I think a dogs physical health and mental health are equally important. My advice is research and follow your gut. Good luck lady!


----------



## ChicoChico (Dec 31, 2012)

Jayar said:


> My puppy got her DHLPP from the breeder at 8 weeks. Had it been my choice, it would only have been Parvo & Distemper. I took her for another (Parvo & Distemper ONLY) at 12 weeks. I would never repeat DHLPP or do any other combo, personally. At 16 weeks, I did a vaccine titre. She was immune, so a third shot would have been unnecessary. Dogs do not all need 3 puppy vaccines. MOST DO NOT! Most dogs are immune from the second shot, and MANY the first. If I were to do it again, I'd hold off on the 12 week shot and titre at 16 weeks, ideally avoiding both second and third traditional shots.


My puppy got his DHPP at 10 wks from the breeder. Would you recommend I do a vaccine titre for the next one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

